# The Jon Yacht



## thejonyacht (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey PFF,

www.thejonyacht.com

I just opened this company! I have a line of affordable SPF gear coming soon, I generated a code for 20% off to this thread only, use code "pff". 

I built this company with the idea of reflecting on your roots to the infamous Jon Boat. Capturing that feeling we all had as kids growing up and learning to appreciate the outdoors in a jon boat. The Jon Yacht will get ya there! 

any questions, recommendations, feedback..PLEASE let me know here or my cell phone 850-520-0023

-Jesse


----------

